# 26rks



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

any info on the new 26rks [email protected] thinking about buying one thanks


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I own one and like it. I like the floor plan because it allows for more room in the bathroom and I like the kitchen in the rear. No complaints really...other than the DW isn't enthusiastic about using it.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am taking delivery of my 26RKS this Friday.







A friend of mind bought one and he loves it. I like the floorplan because it is just me and DW now, kids grown and gone.







I have looked at TT for the last 3 months and the Outback 26RKS is the one we chose.







I also studied all the info from this site, which I can say made up my mind, before I bought. The Outbackers on this site can tell you anything you need to know about Outbacks. Hope you decide on the 26RKS because I think you will love it. Good Luck and Happy Camping.


----------



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I am taking delivery of my 26RKS this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

caleb22 said:


> I own one and like it. I like the floor plan because it allows for more room in the bathroom and I like the kitchen in the rear. No complaints really...other than the DW isn't enthusiastic about using it.
> [snapback]59591[/snapback]​


thankyou very much you have been a big help think i will buy


----------



## johnny l (Oct 19, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> I am taking delivery of my 26RKS this Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks crawfish you have been alot of help i think i will buy


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

johnny,

Crawfish and I are old friends and both decided on the 26RKS. I think it is a great choice as I really love mine, as he will when he picks his up tomorrow. Don't think you can go wrong with a 26RKS, or the Outback brand. Welcome to the site!! sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> i think i will buy


johnny l,

Go for it! You'll love the Outback.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Johnny l,

I think you are making the right move.







Outback TT are built better than most in my opinion. You will love it.







Post pictures when you get it. If you have any questions about your Outback just ask the people on this site. They are full of knowledge.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keystone's site must be wrong...
When I look at floorplans...the 26RKS looks like a 26RS.

What gives?









Floor plan link:


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

NDJollyMon,

The floor plan is strange!







Our 26RKS (rear kitchen) has two doors, one side slide, and no rear slide. Don't know why the floor plan is different.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well it looks like the "Tank Label" guy moved into the office and is doing web page design







The picture shows the same layout as the 26 rs. Way to go boys









John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Johnny

Picked up my 26RKS Friday







, stayed at Panama City Beach this weekend and it was all a dream. No problems, just a good time.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad you came this way for advice. You can't go wrong with Outbackers.com. These folks are wise, witty and wonderful! Good luck, johnny l!


----------

